# Vegetarier (1x)



## Harry1982 (13 März 2016)

​


----------



## krawutz (14 März 2016)

Aber immerhin hatte er dadurch jede Menge Zeit für die Fortpflanzung.


----------



## wolf2000 (14 März 2016)

Kann nicht reiten, Pferdefleisch schmeckt auch.


----------



## wusel (14 März 2016)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Kann nicht reiten, Pferdefleisch schmeckt auch.



besonders als lasagne


----------

